# First Turkey



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats on your first bird.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job but ya should of started out smaller next year ya gotta top that its gonna be tough


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice one, congrats!


----------



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

6:33am WOW you barely had time to enjoy the hunt. Makes you wish you could get two doesn't it. Congrats.


----------

